

Show HN: breakupwithyour.tv - iamclovin
http://breakupwithyour.tv

======
dangrossman
I'd never heard of any of the "plenty of choices"... probably because I don't
have an iWhateverYouHave (are they for the Apple TV or phone?).

Dropping my cable service provider wouldn't be "breaking up with my TV"
either. I like my TV. I watch Netflix and YouTube and Amazon VOD on it. It's a
nice screen for that.

Edit: After checking your profile, I also find it distasteful that you
distribute this petition and sign it "A Frustrated TV User" when you're the
author of one of those video apps you link to.

~~~
iamclovin
Apologies, we'd made some changes to the copy (including the disclaimer)
before we pushed to production. My bad.

In our defense we included most of our better-known competitors as well, but
the story got buried, so serves me right.

------
MrFoof
I've discussed it before (here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3439732>), but how much TV watching is
borne out of inertia? How many people are plopping down in front of their
television set every night because it's a formed habit? Personally, I've found
that I replaced my TV habit with other habits. The new activities still fall
into a similar schedule pattern.

Is anyone with a psychology background able to shed some further light on
these types of behavioral patterns?

~~~
GFischer
I never had a TV habit (1), but I waste as much time as any TV viewer (or
more) as well (on the Internet mostly, though I do read a lot).

(1) my father is a bit of a luddite, so I never had cable growing up, and
never had a TV just for myself.

------
elliottcarlson
Add other options besides products only available on iTunes - not everyone
uses all of the Apple suite of products.

~~~
mstefanko
This guy is the author to one of those apps. If you're going to run a weird
marketing campaign where you have people break up with their tvs, instead of
cutting cable, but then go and advertise your tv show watching app...I still
think it's in your best interest to be relevant to everyone. Fail

------
SquareWheel
Why are you using URL shorteners in links?

------
runjake
When I'm not watching TV, I'm coding, reading a book, or listening to a
quality podcast. I virtually never watch TV. I do watch The Walking Dead, but
I get it off of iTunes as Dish Network indicated AMC is too premium for what
we're paying them a month ($65)

